# What kind of fish is this?



## bob2cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

While trying to catch some Carp or Buffalo for cut bait with a cast net, I came up with this. At first I thought it was a big carp but after looking I realized it was different. The body was round like a big Redfish not flattened like a carp. The mouth was larger and not turned down like a carp. Actually, the mouth looked like a redfish as well. The tail, although worn down, was not forked like a carp. I went ahead and cut it up for bait, but it was hard to do because of all the bones. The meat was very white and firm but extreamly slick almost like you had dipped it in oil. I have cleaned Grouper that kind of felt similar, but not to this extreme. I think I had seen the same fish a little earlier eating Mayflies under my pier lights. I was at Lake Corpus Christi, and the fish weighed 23 pounds


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Freshwater drum?


----------



## bob2cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

*What kind of fish is this*

Here's the picture. Didn't go thru the first time.


----------



## bob2cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

Also, forgot to mention, no barbels under the chin


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

White amur, AKA grass carp.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

mutated grass carp looks creepy


----------



## bob2cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought Grass Carp had teeth?


----------



## bob2cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

I just looked up a picture of a White amur on Google. That's definatly what it was. It wasn't really deformed when I caught it, that's the result of being kept all night in a "too small" live pen.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, its a grass carp...have several of them in ponds and have caught them also. No teeth on these veggie eaters.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*fish*

White amur, aka grass carp.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

can you eat it is the question? not being funny, just askin


----------



## POJ (Aug 13, 2008)

If the state stocked the lake with the Grass Carp, I think the law says you must release them immediately if you catch one.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

From TPWD website http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/gcarp/ --

Grass carp are potentially harmful to native resources. Currently, only triploid (sterile) grass carp are legal for use in Texas, and a permit is required to obtain them. Because grass carp is a potentially invasive species, an angler who catches one must immediately remove the intestines, except in waters where a valid Triploid Grass Carp Permit is in effect. In those waters, any grass carp caught must be immediately returned to the water unharmed. The herbivorous feeding habits of this species make it very difficult to catch. When landed, grass carp are excellent table fare despite their bones. The rod-and-reel record in Texas stands at 53.5 pounds. A specimen in excess of 69 pounds was landed by a bow fisher.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

muddnasty said:


> can you eat it is the question? not being funny, just askin


Absolutely, yes. Very good eating if caught before they get too large and course.


----------

